# Minor gambling cities and towns



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I decided to create this thread because there are other cities and towns out there that are not known for gambling but have a significant presence of casinos.

Other than Las Vegas, Reno, Atlantic City, Macao and Monte Carlo, numerous casinos can be found in other cities.

Such examples would be

Detroit / Windsor




























Manila










Any other cities?


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

Niagara Falls


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

I would maybe categorize Detroit and Windsor separately. There's quite a few reasons why the two really aren't one entitiy, and it's not just because of the border. Both have their own state/province laws to follow (types of table games, is there sports betting?, etc), they both cater mainly to their own citizens (Canadians go to Windsor, Americans to Detroit), and so on.

The same for Niagara Falls. Actually, all but one casino are on the Canadian side, and all of the tourists go to the Canadian side so the American side really isn't much of a minor gambling center at all.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Gambling is legal in all of Nevada, so a lot of smaller Nevada places are gambling centers for locals.

~ Laughlin is the biggest and most famous "off-the-beaten-path" gambling city, meaning not Las Vegas or Reno
~ Lake Tahoe is a minor gambling center, but I believe that the casinos are spread out amongst the towns on the lake on the Nevada side.
~ Some of the bigger county seats, like Elko and Ely, have several very small casinos. Someone once did a photo thread on these cities; I'll have to find a link.


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

Biloxi and the Gulf coast,Connecticut has two of the worlds largest casinos but there the only ones so you could say that its a small gambling mecca.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Seattle is surrounded by indian reservations, so we have several casinos on the metro periphery and elsewhere in the region. Plus one in central Tacoma.


----------



## Thorin (May 8, 2006)

​









*Italy*

Venice - Casinò di Venezia









Sanremo









Saint-Vincent









Campione d'Italia


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Singapore...have the casinos already started there?


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

WANCH said:


> I decided to create this thread because there are other cities and towns out there that are not known for gambling but have a significant presence of casinos.
> 
> Other than Las Vegas, Reno, Atlantic City, Macao and Monte Carlo, numerous casinos can be found in other cities.
> 
> ...



For the US, where the casino economy has proliferated especially in economically distressed areas, it would probably be easier to list all the places that DON'T have legalized gambling.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Singapore...have the casinos already started there?


There is only *one* under construction.


----------



## philvia (Jun 22, 2006)

Tunica, Mississippi



































Metropolis, Illinois


















Caruthersville, Missouri 


















I grew up right in the middle of all of these towns, so I know a lot about the areas


----------



## stingraytan (Nov 19, 2004)

WANCH said:


> There is only *one* under construction.


Actually, Singapore is building 2 casinos.

1 at Marina Bay, 1 at Sentosa Island

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413659

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357391


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

xzmattzx said:


> I would maybe categorize Detroit and Windsor separately. There's quite a few reasons why the two really aren't one entitiy, and it's not just because of the border. Both have their own state/province laws to follow (types of table games, is there sports betting?, etc), they both cater mainly to their own citizens (Canadians go to Windsor, Americans to Detroit), and so on.


While the recent passport requirements have put a huge damper on crossborder leisure trips, there is still a significant amount of crossborder traffic. Because the legal drinking/gambling age in Windsor is 19, you will see a lot of Americans going to the Canadian side. On the flipside, because the Windsor casino is a smoke-free environment, there are plenty of people who come to the American side to be able to smoke in the casinos.

While they obviously fall under separate jurisdictions, I would say to the average person the four casinos would definitely be in the same "market". Hell, all four of the casinos are almost within 1 sq. mi.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

BTW, here's Detroit's other casino:

Greektown


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

We have many Indian reservations around the San Diego metropolitan area too such as Viejas Casino, Harra's, Sycuan casino, Pechanga Casino, Pala Casino o Pauma Casino, I think San Diego has most casinos than any other county in California.


----------



## OPO.RVK (Aug 2, 2007)

Póvoa do Varzim, for real


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Japan strictly outlaws gambling, so you have no casinos here at all. Police detects underground casinos occasionally.

On a completely unrelated note, you have 12,000 _Pachinko_ parlors all over Japan, or at least one for smallest villages. You play electric pinball/slot game machines there, and you get tokens if you win. These are just tokens, so the game is not a gambling. _By a coincidence_, though, there are always some small shops nearby which will buy your tokens by cash.

In other words, Japan has no casinos at all, yet there are small sort-of-casinos right next to your residence, creating lots of social problems. The huge industry sales 250 billion USD a year, larger than Japanese automotive industry with 210 billion USD.




























I personally find the situation alarming, but strangely, politicians and police here have absolutely no will to change it. (_By a coincidence_, many of the executives of the pachinko industry organization are retired police executives.)


----------



## Memphis (Nov 26, 2004)

philvia said:


> Tunica, Mississippi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

FML said:


> Japan strictly outlaws gambling, so you have no casinos here at all. Police detects underground casinos occasionally.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, you have 12,000 _Pachinko_ parlors all over Japan, or at least one for smallest villages. You play electric pinball/slot game machines there, and you get tokens if you win. These are just tokens, so the game is not a gambling. _By a coincidence_, though, there are always some small shops nearby which will buy your tokens by cash.
> 
> ...


Pachinko is quite crazy. Typically Japanese I guess. How does it work (as in, how do you win the balls?)

In my part of the world, most Australian capital cities have 1 big casino/hotel/resort which the Government allows for through legislation. They really just do this to provide a gambling space for tourists, and to make billions from the tax revenue. It keeps gambling above ground too and allows authorities to monitor it.

However, in some states (mainly New South Wales) pokie machines are slowly taking over the public realm. You can find them in nearly every pub and bar in NSW as the owners make a lot of money from having them there. The pokies are largely despised by all, and attract a desperate crowd of old drunks determined to throw away their money. Sydney is full of pokie machines, which makes its nightlife seem quite... tacky.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

hudkina said:


> While the recent passport requirements have put a huge damper on crossborder leisure trips, there is still a significant amount of crossborder traffic. Because the legal drinking/gambling age in Windsor is 19, you will see a lot of Americans going to the Canadian side. On the flipside, because the Windsor casino is a smoke-free environment, there are plenty of people who come to the American side to be able to smoke in the casinos.
> 
> While they obviously fall under separate jurisdictions, I would say to the average person the four casinos would definitely be in the same "market". Hell, all four of the casinos are almost within 1 sq. mi.


Maybe be, since you live there and I've never really been there. I just think that both Detroit and Windsor are prominent enough on a regional scale to be seen as two separate destinations at some times.


----------

